# Acid Flashbacks and Back Cracking



## Live2Die420 (Dec 15, 2008)

Well this might be stupid. But has anyone here ever had a flashback from cracking there back after experimenting with acid? I know I have done acid I think 6 or 7 times now and I have yet to have a flashback when I crack my back, and I crack it a lot.

Which brings me to my next question.

Do you think that after doing acid you feel the need to crack your back more? As if your back feels tighter? Personally, I know I do. My back just feels a little tighter and I crack it more often then I have in the past. Just something to think about.


----------



## Shpongle Spores (Dec 15, 2008)

Its a myth. 
I have heard of people feeling more tight though after doing acid. I personally do too because of the anxiety it can cause. Makes my muscles kinda clench up. Don't really feel the need to crack my back though...


----------



## babyboi420 (Dec 15, 2008)

e does the same thing bros


----------



## stilltokin (Dec 15, 2008)

yea i start twitching and my whole body just feels tight. But apart from that acid is the nicest thing.......


----------



## Live2Die420 (Dec 16, 2008)

well my back is always really tight. I say its because of acid but maybe its because I rolled balls for like the entire summer bros, lotta fun, but 3 months latter my brain still feels a bit... reversed is the word...


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 16, 2008)

still looking forward to a flash back its been 20 years since i tripped last...


----------



## bigtittymilf (Dec 16, 2008)

myth... 10 chars


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 16, 2008)

why are all the positive things they tell you like flashbacks myths


----------



## SenorSanteria (Dec 16, 2008)

This acid flashback youre talking about isnt necessarily a full flashback, its more of a trails thing. Seeing stuff out of the corner of your eye that isnt there, etc. And it is caused from LONG TERM acid abuse. Not experimentation. To experience what youre describing you would need to trip face consistantly for a number of years. 6-7 times wont do it.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 16, 2008)

i guess i better get started than better late than never


----------



## maluco420 (Dec 16, 2008)

Been doing acid for about ten year haven't had a flash back yet 
Kinda of mad right now my hook is all out and he is not sure when he is getting some sad day today lol


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Dec 16, 2008)

maluco420 said:


> Been doing acid for about ten year haven't had a flash back yet
> Kinda of mad right now my hook is all out and he is not sure when he is getting some sad day today lol


I've been doing acid for years and when I do it I do as much as I can get. Unless I can get over 20 hits. I have do 41 in 1 night (Rothbury-Phil Lesh) and I have never had a flashback. I have a friend who has done acid about 5 times, and never more than 5 hits each time and gets flashbacks all the time. He describes it as he can just stare at a wall and can start having hallucinations. Pretty much, as I've stated otherplaces before, it all depends on the person's mind. How easy it is for your mind to reconnect deeply with the past experience. I've had more ecstasy flashbacks than anything, listening to music then feeling the tingle go down my spine and sensations get stronger, I guess that maybe the brain released some extra serotonin or something. But it's all a myth. It's just your brain having a connection. Think of all the people who have flashbacks from Vietnam. Not all of them took acid.
Also, I know of a few people who talk about taking acid back in the 60's -70's and say that when you took acid then you got sooo much more. I've heard of a lot of people say that they've taken 1 hit (1 Capsule) and tripped BALLS for 3 days. Not to mention that there were people taking much more than 1 hit. And all the people in vietnam who would take 1 or more and spend their trip in Vietnam being shot at. I think that Vietnam caused more flashbacks then acid ever did. The combination probably made it much worse though.


----------



## davec145 (Dec 16, 2008)

i think it stores in the base of ur spine, if u can crack that


----------



## Tizzle312 (Dec 16, 2008)

it might be true 
i get this thing where if im sitting or laying down for to ong and i get up and crack my back , i get unbelevably light headed(more like unbelievably high) and on few occasions i fell down flat on the cement 
ground on my face because of this 
it might be cause of my long termal use of ecstasy 
but i dont know about the acid flashbacks tho m ive only done that once 
and it was enough for me


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 16, 2008)

stilltokin said:


> yea i start twitching and my whole body just feels tight. But apart from that acid is the nicest thing.......





Shpongle Spores said:


> Its a myth.
> I have heard of people feeling more tight though after doing acid. I personally do too because of the anxiety it can cause. Makes my muscles kinda clench up. Don't really feel the need to crack my back though...





Live2Die420 said:


> well my back is always really tight. I say its because of acid but maybe its because I rolled balls for like the entire summer bros, lotta fun, but 3 months latter my brain still feels a bit... reversed is the word...


I think all of your questions will be answered by the following two sites:

Strychine (rat poison) is found in LSD... body aches & twitches (more strychine.. more twitches... cleaner LSD... not as many twitches)

http://www.bt.cdc.gov/agent/strychnine/basics/facts.asp

Read towards the bottom to learn about flashbacks.... neurological reasons.

http://www.healthatoz.com/healthatoz/Atoz/common/standard/transform.jsp?requestURI=/healthatoz/Atoz/ency/lysergic_acid_diethylamide_lsd.jsp

Just some FYI. 
Have a great day.


----------



## R3F3RMADN3$$ (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah...I've eaten/dropped over a thousand doses..and the back/neck cracking flashbacks are a myth..you might get extended trails or space out and shift consciousness, but that happens everyday to me without cracking anything. Real flashbacks are fucking insane- about every two months I get one, and it isnt something to look forward too. They usually happen in the morning- the last one I had I saw a statue surrounded by a bright white light open it's 'mouth' and implode on itself drawing me into the void with it. All the while I was paralyzed and felt helpless; completely subected to what was happening. I'd rather just have the trails.

LSD is beautiful, but dangerous.

Dangerous in that if you depend on your ego, you will be broken. Dangerous in that if you think you know anything 100%, a part of you will die. Dangerous in that if you are a simple-minded one dimensional individual, you might just realize the things your brain tries to protect you from.


----------



## aktopjian (Dec 17, 2008)

The dirtier the Acid the more your joints ache and crack. Its not because of strychnine in it. Its because someone is trying to save time and money and not wash it as much as the cleaner acid you can get. The stuff I used to get that came from Nyc most of the time was not as clean as the stuff from my friends in California.


----------



## Dabu (Dec 17, 2008)

The flashbacks from the experiences may be real, but LSD doesn't stay in your system very long. The whole collecting in the base of a spine thing is a myth.


----------



## marcoze (Dec 18, 2008)

ive take hallucinogens about 6 times so far, and ive never had a "flashback" but there are always split seconds where i think "whoa shit what was that that was awesome" and i know for a fact its from taking acid/eating mushrooms no doubt because i never experienced that before taking anything


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 18, 2008)

Your brain produces tryptamines by itself, one could have a "flash back" without ever experiencing LSD. LSD is a synthetic tryptamine, an example of some naturally produced ones are 5-MeO-DMT, N,N,DMT, and Seritonin(5-hydroxytryptamine or 5-HT). I believe all the ones mentioned are produced by our brains.

I don't believe "flash back's" are related to the use of LSD. Maybe LSD helps you SEE when tryptamines are more active in your body.


----------

